# TiVo Premiere - Antenna only promo



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I am considering activating a Premiere using the 'Antenna' promo code to get service for $9.99/mo, but hesitated when I saw the fine print.










Look at the very bottom. It says: "After your promotion ends, you will begin being billed the standard unit fee for this payment plan."

I was under the impression that you get the service indefinately @ $9.99/mo provided you don't set up the Tivo to use cable, but that fine print note seems to indicate otherwise.

Has anyone from TiVo made a clarification for this promo?

ETA: I just chatted with TiVo support, and they said the promotional price remains @ $9.99/mo as long as you don't set the Premiere up to use cable (I guess I could have done this first, rather than starting a thread here ).


----------



## FJFbHj356y (Apr 28, 2008)

All they said to you is the "price remains the same now". They could jack you later.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually it says "After your promotiom ends..."

Anybody know what a promotiom is and if it has any legal standing?

What burns me up is that cable can put an analog channel on the cable and it looks just like an analog over the air channel to the tuner, but instead of just putting the over the air digital on the cable 'as is' so that it looks just like an over the air digital signal to the tuner, it has to change it into something else that forces you to use their crappy hardware, instead of just acting as a giant antenna for the entire community the way it was supposed to be to begin with.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

unitron said:


> Actually it says "After your promotiom ends..."
> 
> Anybody know what a promotiom is and if it has any legal standing?
> 
> What burns me up is that cable can put an analog channel on the cable and it looks just like an analog over the air channel to the tuner, but instead of just putting the over the air digital on the cable 'as is' so that it looks just like an over the air digital signal to the tuner, it has to change it into something else that forces you to use their crappy hardware, instead of just acting as a giant antenna for the entire community the way it was supposed to be to begin with.


Not true. Clear QAM cable signals are not the same as ATSC OTA. Completely different encoding scheme.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> Not true. Clear QAM cable signals are not the same as ATSC OTA. Completely different encoding scheme.


Exactly. Where is it written into law that cable companies have to use Clear QAM and can't use ATSC?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

unitron said:


> Exactly. Where is it written into law that cable companies have to use Clear QAM and can't use ATSC?


I think QAM makes more efficient use of available bandwidth because it uses fewer error-correction bits, and we all know that cable companies prefer to cram as much as they can into each physical channel. They can get away with using QAM instead of the more robust ATSC because signals carried in a cable aren't subject to certain types of RF interference which sometimes afflict OTA signals. I think that's what I've read anyway. Of course, the cable companies really should use _clear_ QAM for channels not required to be encrypted.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have not found where this promotion is covered on TiVo's web site. However the notice on SolidSignal's site does say the cost of Service will stay at $9.99 after the year commitment period:

o qualify for the $9.99 a month TiVo Service you just need to purchase a TiVo Premiere, and sign up for a 1-year TiVo Service 11-15-11, using the activation code: Antenna
|
**Service Bundle Offer for Antenna Owners: Save 50% off TiVo service (regular price $19.99) when you purchase a TiVo Premiere box for $99.99 and sign up for a new 1-year monthly service subscription commitment to the service at $9.99 per month, plus tax *(renews monthly after 1 year at the same rate)*. Discount on TiVo Service pricing available for antenna customers only. Use of a CableCARD decoder will result in your monthly service fee being raised to the standard rate of $19.99/mo plus tax. Early termination fee and terms and conditions apply. See sales associate and tivo.com for complete details. Offer valid for TiVo Service activations on TiVo Premiere boxes through 11/15/11. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice.​
So I would expect TiVo to continue service at $9.99/mo. for as long as someone owned the original box they got the $9.99/mo offer with.

Thanks,


----------



## terminaldawn (May 9, 2004)

The apt I live in I get free analog cable. The main channels I am concerned with are the local HD channels that I am able to get for free . Antenna reception sucks in my area so I depend on having the free cable provide HD channels for me. Does anyone know if I am allowed to use the analog cable with this promotion? It seems like only if you hook up a cable card will it stop you from using the promo. Anyone know?


Also on a side note? How the F does TiVo get away with charging TWENTY freaking dollars for their service???? What a dang rip-off!!!!


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

terminaldawn said:


> The apt I live in I get free analog cable. The main channels I am concerned with are the local HD channels that I am able to get for free . Antenna reception sucks in my area so I depend on having the free cable provide HD channels for me. Does anyone know if I am allowed to use the analog cable with this promotion? It seems like only if you hook up a cable card will it stop you from using the promo. Anyone know?
> 
> Also on a side note? How the F does TiVo get away with charging TWENTY freaking dollars for their service???? What a dang rip-off!!!!


Have you priced the Comcast or the Directv DVRs' recently?


----------



## awoolf (Sep 20, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> "Use of a CableCARD™ decoder will result in your monthly service fee being raised to the standard rate of $19.99/mo plus tax."


Does this mean we could get away with using _analog_ cable? I have a few friends who have cut back their monthly bills by going back to basic/analog cable (channels 2-79), but would still like a decent DVR with streaming/online capabilities.

I bought my girlfriend a used lifetime Series2 for this same reason. She lost HD and a few good channels, but saves $30+/month. (HD fee, DVR fee, digital package fee, etc.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

awoolf said:


> Does this mean we could get away with using _analog_ cable? I have a few friends who have cut back their monthly bills by going back to basic/analog cable (channels 2-79), but would still like a decent DVR with streaming/online capabilities.
> 
> I bought my girlfriend a used lifetime Series2 for this same reason. She lost HD and a few good channels, but saves $30+/month. (HD fee, DVR fee, digital package fee, etc.)


Just went through TiVo Support Live Chat (the second time, the first time froze my computer solid when the connection failed, don't know how they pulled that trick). Had a connection fail in the middle of this session as well, but it recovered successfully.

Anyway, long story short, apparently anything connected to the Cable RF input, even the output of an RF modulator or an old VCR's RF output, invalidates the agreement and puts you back to $20 a month ($15 if you're good to go for MSD).

bummer

Wish I knew what the thinking is behind this promotion.

Are they trying to screw the cable companies? It would certainly be "turnabout's fair play".

Do they somehow save money on people who don't use the cable tuner?

Fewer support calls maybe? With all of the cable card and SDV hassles, I suppose it might be possible.

Just a gimmick to get people to buy a Premiere who wouldn't otherwise, half of $20 a month being better than nothing?

Are they secretly being subsidized/bribed by the NAB?

Is a puzzlement.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Pretty simple. This is attempt by TiVo to capture market share from the OTA users (who tend to be more price sensitive). Not sure why it is such a "puzzlement"; it's good marketing.

Perfect example - my neighbor has seen my TiVo and was interested until he learned the cost and told me "that's too much for the few channels I have". I told him about the antenna promotion and now he has a brand new TiVo Premiere. (and, hopefully obviously, he doesn't have cable and hasn't since I've known him).

I may even activate a box I don't want to lifetime just to have OTA backup. I wouldn't even consider this at more than $10/month.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Pretty simple. This is attempt by TiVo to capture market share from the OTA users (who tend to be more price sensitive). Not sure why it is such a "puzzlement"; it's good marketing.
> 
> Perfect example - my neighbor has seen my TiVo and was interested until he learned the cost and told me "that's too much for the few channels I have". I told him about the antenna promotion and now he has a brand new TiVo Premiere. (and, hopefully obviously, he doesn't have cable and hasn't since I've known him).
> 
> I may even activate a box I don't want to lifetime just to have OTA backup. I wouldn't even consider this at more than $10/month.


What's your opinion of which owners cost TiVo the most in support costs?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> I may even activate a box I don't want to lifetime just to have OTA backup. I wouldn't even consider this at more than $10/month.


Huh what? You're mentioning lifetime (~$300) and $10/month in the same paragraph...???


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> What's your opinion of which owners cost TiVo the most in support costs?


Generally, TiVo spends more time on CableCARD issues than any other area. Support calls in to TiVo are far more expensive than any other current support method.

The cost of servicing a network attached TiVo (guide data, uploading logs, anonymous data, etc.) is roughly the same, with the data volume differences being marginal.

The cost of the Tribune services doesn't vary based on lineup used (e.g. OTA vs. Cable)

The support cost (per user) for those using phone dialup is significantly more than network because of the local dial-in network that needs to be contracted/supported.

My guess is that most anyone using the Premiere Antenna offer costs next to nothing when compared to other segments of the sub base.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> Huh what? You're mentioning lifetime (~$300) and $10/month in the same paragraph...???


Yes. I want another box to use as OTA backup. I obviously need service on that box, but don't want to pay $400 lifetime. That leaves $15 per month MSD, which is too much for what I want to do. At the antenna price of $10, I may go ahead and do it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Generally, TiVo spends more time on CableCARD issues than any other area. Support calls in to TiVo are far more expensive than any other current support method.
> 
> The cost of servicing a network attached TiVo (guide data, uploading logs, anonymous data, etc.) is roughly the same, with the data volume differences being marginal.
> 
> ...


In that case they ought to make that a $10 per month OTA/analog no cable box cable deal.

$100 for a Premiere and outdoor antenna and only $10 a month to set my mom up with a soap opera/PBS machine that can get OTA on a UPS during the next hurricane when cable goes out, but still able to grab something off of analog cable in normal conditions is an attractive deal.

Being unable to use the analog cable for which we're already overpaying makes it less so.


----------



## Francorosso (Feb 8, 2002)

terminaldawn said:


> The apt I live in I get free analog cable. The main channels I am concerned with are the local HD channels that I am able to get for free . Antenna reception sucks in my area so I depend on having the free cable provide HD channels for me. Does anyone know if I am allowed to use the analog cable with this promotion? It seems like only if you hook up a cable card will it stop you from using the promo. Anyone know?
> 
> Also on a side note? How the F does TiVo get away with charging TWENTY freaking dollars for their service???? What a dang rip-off!!!!


I wonder the same thing. I've got four floors in my house and six HDTV's. All I wanted was a whole-house DVR that actually worked. I had DirecTV and that got really expensive with five DVRs (tried whole-house DVR and it was unusable) so I switched to Fios. After having Fios for a few months it is amazing that they have even one customer - I promise you that you DO NOT want to switch from DirecTV to fios, you will be very disappointed, they suck. Now I just went to the store and bought 4 TiVOs at $99 each but it will cost me $65 a month just for the TiVo service, then I have to pay for four cable cards. Somebody help me find a way to get a whole house DVR that works. and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Francorosso said:


> ....Somebody help me find a way to get a whole house DVR that works. and doesn't break the bank.


Easy.....a Windows 7 HTPC with Media Center and XBox 360's as Media Center Extenders!:up:


----------



## terminaldawn (May 9, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Easy.....a Windows 7 HTPC with Media Center and XBox 360's as Media Center Extenders!:up:


LOL. I tried the Win 7 HTPC thing and when it works its great. I am an IT pro and this solution is just way too much of a hassle. however it doesnt work a lot of the time and you will be pulling out your hair trying to fix it. Then spending a good chunk of your time finding out how to get all the shows you missed while things were down.


----------

